# Sella Ronda Tour Schwierigkeitsgrad



## paramaxi (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin relativ selten hier im Forum unterwegs, aber ich benötige mal eure Meinung bzw. Tipps.
Wir wollen im August die Sella Ronda mit Bahnunterstützung und einem Guide im Uhrzeigersinn fahren.
Die 500 HM bergauf, welche dann noch zu strampeln sind, dürften natürlich kein Problem darstellen.
Wie schwer aber schätzt ihr fahrtechnisch die ca. 4000 Tiefenmeter ein? Wir fahren viel und regelmäßige Trails im Mittelgebirge oder in den Alpen.
Schwierigkeitsgrad bis S2 ist kein Problem, die eine oder andere Stelle in S3 dürfte auch noch gehen.
Wie schätzt ihr die Abfahrten der Sella Ronda ein? 
Bitte nur Meinungen von Leuten, die die Strecke selbst schon gefahren sind.
Vielen Dank vorab!
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dede (24. Juni 2013)

Kommt drauf an, welche Trails die Guides genau mitnehmen. "Normale" Gruppen auf der Standarstrecke kommen eigtl. nie über S1 (vllt. 1-2 kurze Stellen S2) raus. Man solte nicht vergessen, daß die Sella Ronda ein ziemliches Touri-Angebot ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (24. Juni 2013)

Natürlich läßt sich die Runde ziemlich pimpen, aber das machen die wenigsten guides, v.a. nicht in der wandererüberlaufenen Saison!!!


----------



## paramaxi (24. Juni 2013)

Hi, 
na das ging ja schnell mit den ersten Antworten, vielen Dank! 
Orientieren sich denn die Guides auch an den Gruppen bzw. werden die Gruppen fahrtechnisch eingeteilt, wenn es mehrere Teilnehmer/Gruppen an einem Tag sind?
Und welche Zeit ist denn nicht "wandererüberlaufen" in dieser Gegend? Gibt es die überhaupt eine ruhige Zeit in dieser Region? Ist es im August an Werktagen besser als an Samstagen oder Sonntagen?
Thomas


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Thomas,
ich bin die Sella Ronda letztes Jahr gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Technisch einfacher als im Uhrzeigersinn. Was ich dir sagen kann: Die Gruppen werden nicht eingeteilt nach technischem Können. Es starten morgens mehrere Gruppen, die im Uhrzeigersinn fahren, jeder Guide hat ca. 8 Leute dabei. Wer etwas nicht fahren kann, auf den wird gewartet oder man wird eine Alternativroute z.B. auf Schotter geschickt, wo man sich wieder irgendwo trifft. 
Ich würd erst gegen den Uhrzeiger fahren und wenns gut geht, kannst dich ja noch für eine Tour im Uhrzeigersinn anmelden um dich zu steigern. Und es ist nicht dieselbe Tour!
Gruß, Eva


----------



## paramaxi (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Eva,
kannst du für die Tour im Uhrzeigersinn eine Einschätzung geben, welchen höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad die Tour hat? S0, S1 oder S2 etc.?
Gruß
Thomas  
P.S.: du bist aber nicht zufällig die Eva W., mit der wir vor ein paar Jahren eine Gardasee-Umrundung gefahren sind  ???


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (24. Juni 2013)

Nein, kann dir keine Einschätzung geben, aber schwerer als GEGEN Uhrzeigersinn und da war das Maximum S1, mit paar S2 Stellen. Bin da zumindest nahezu alles gefahren und meine Technik ist jetzt nicht so überragend!
http://www.sellarondatour.com/de/Default.asp
Und nein, ich bin Eva K


----------



## NewMaverick (25. Juni 2013)

Bzgl. der techn. Schwierigkeiten brauchst du dir wirklich keine Gedanken machen, ist alles im S0-S1 Bereich! Wie dede bereits erwähnt hat ist die Sella Ronda zu konzipiert, dass sie einem möglichst breiten Bikepublikum zugänglich ist. Die Auswahl der Trails wird dem Fahrkönnen der Teilnehmer angepasst und in Absprache mit diesen getroffen, zudem gibt es für fast alle Streckenabschnitte leichtere und anspruchsvollere Varianten.
Als ich 2011 die Tour (im UZS) gefahren bin wurden die Gruppen nach einem kurzem Fahrcheck eingeteilt und ich kann dir versichern, da waren Teilnehmer dabei, die ich eher als Radtouristen denn als MTBer eingestuft hätte. Sind aber alle locker durchgekommen und hatten sichtlich grossen Gefallen daran.
Der August ist natürlich die absolute Hochsaison. Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wird die Sella Ronda vor allem werktags gefahren (ich war damals an einem Samstag unterwegs), Sonntags, glaub'ich, wird sie eh nicht angeboten.


----------



## dede (25. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ne Einschätzung der Trails (Standardroute im Uhrzeigersinn):
Dantercepies-Grödnerjoch: S1
Grödnerjoch-Pisciaduwasserfall: S1 mit kurzer S2-Stelle direkt nach dem Pisciadu-Klettersteig-Parkplatz
Incisajoch-Campolongo: sehr flowiger S0-S1 Trail
Campolongo-Arabba: karrenwegähnlicher S1
Col Vescovo-Albergo Lezuo: leicht kupierter S1
Pordoi-Lupo Bianco: S1 mit kurzer S2 Stelle oberhalb des Pian Schiavaneis
Col Rodella-Sellajoch: ausgewaschener S1
Sellajoch-Comici: S0
Comici-Wolkenstein: S1


----------



## paramaxi (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die prompten und hilfreichen Tipps! So macht das Internet Spaß und Sinn! Ich hoffe eure Angaben stimmen alle 
Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, werde ich nach der Tour hier berichten, wie es war bzw. wie viel wir schieben mußten 

Grüßle und nochmals Danke!
Thomas

P.S.: wenn jemand noch andere Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen zu dieser Tour hat, bitte her damit...


----------



## geronet (26. Juni 2013)

Ist die angebotene Runde eigentlich ähnlich wie der Sellaronda Hero?
Gibt es von ersterem einen Track?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (26. Juni 2013)

Ähnlich ja, aber halt ohne die Uphills!
Denke auf den gängigen Portalen findest du da jede Menge dazu, auch mit den spannenden Varianten......


----------



## dede (26. Juni 2013)

paramaxi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> vielen Dank für die prompten und hilfreichen Tipps! So macht das Internet Spaß und Sinn! Ich hoffe eure Angaben stimmen alle
> Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, werde ich nach der Tour hier berichten, wie es war bzw. wie viel wir schieben mußten
> ...



kannst dir ja einfach auf youtube anschauen, da gibt's glaub ich mittlerweile abendfüllende Videos dazu, auf denen die einzelnen Trailabschnitte sehr gut zu sehen sind


----------

